
Facebook's 'platform' (separating facts from illusions) - nickb
http://valleywag.com/tech/hypebusting/facebooks-platform-273355.php
======
byrneseyeview
I don't think the massive decline in signups is an indication that these tools
are losing popularity -- it's a reflection of how Facebook users are addicted
and the news feed keeps them informed. I'm surprised that iLike and Slideshow
and the like still get signups, since I thought that everyone on Facebook
would have heard of and assessed them by now.

